# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Nxenesit e MIT-se behen pronare ne Kazinote e Las Vegas.

## miri

Gjithmone kur permendet MIT, te shkon mendja tek nxenes me IQ superiore dhe krijues te shekullit 21.  
Media ka bere te ditur qe nje grup nxenesish nga MIT pasi kane studiuar "Statistikat" ne thelbin e tyre, kani ikur ne Las Vegas dhe duke perdorur formula kane arritur te fitojne rreth 1 milion dollare.  Leket i kane prishur mos me pyesni mua se cfare kane blere  :buzeqeshje: .

Thoni qe nuk jane "genius".  Kam takuar nje grup nga CalTech. njehere me te marr mendjen e kokes.  Dhe une kam qene dhe jam i mendimit qe MIT eshte numri 1 ne bote per shkence/engineering.  
Pershendetje.

----------


## Hyllien

Kam takuar gjithashtu njerez nga MIT, por ka kolegje qe kan njerez shume me te zgjuar se ata qe shkojn ne MIT dhe ne mosha shume me te reja. nuk dua qe te ul prestigjin e kolegjit, por mos harrojm qe MIT ka qene nje vocational skill school type deri para luftes se dyte boterore. Shume vone u ngrit ne nivelet e tanishme. Major me i mire ne MIT esht economics(me duket se kane programin me te mire ne nivelin bachelor ne gjithe ameriken). 
Persa i perket matematikes, ne Princeton ka njerez qe bjen me e vertete cudira. Po te krahasosh dhe kurrikulumin ne Princeton esht shume me perpara se cdo shkolle tjeter. 
Swarthmore esht nje tjeter universitet qe ka gjithashtu nje departament matematike shume te fuqishem si dhe studentet jane shume te rinj.
Programi CUNY i Hunter College, nje lloj programi special per gifted student esht shume me i avancuar se shume kolegje te rangut 35K+.
Per mua esht e veshtire me vendos kush esht me i miri sepse edhe shume cmime jane spekullative. Ka njerez qe shkojn me mendimin se me i shtrenjti me i miri, ose vetem me emrin e nje shkolle. Berkley psh nuk sht me ai qe ka qene dhe ky esht fakt. MIT ka ndryshu keto 50 vjetet e fundit. 
Ka plot shkolla per inxhinjeri ne Hollande qe jane shume me te mira se shume shkolla ketu. Mos harrojm se ketu universiteti me i vjeter ska me shume se 300 vjet me duket. Ne evrope kan mijevjecarin. 
Un do te doja te vazhdoja studimet ne trinity college ne iralande psh se se me ndonje kolegj me emer ketu.por ce do ai dreq emri ka te beje ne ket vend. 

Mos harrojme qe rusi qe i pari qe e coi ate satelit ne hapsire e jo keta, mos harrojm ate tragjedi para nje viti kur anija ra. Programi spacial i rusise dhe evropes ne pergjithesi esht rreth 20 vjet perpara amerikes me ate disfate qe paten keta vjet.

----------

